# "New Software Download"



## etexlady (Oct 22, 2007)

This morning my television was taken over by a download of new software. Only, the download never starts. After a few minutes I get the message that the download failed and to try again by pressing the red button. I have no access to any programming on this television during this process. I guess I'll have to call customer service to remedy the problem. Pressing the red button doesn't do it. Glad this didn't happen during the time that some program was on that I really wanted to watch.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

What type of receiver/DVR do you have?
Was a new firmware version identified?
Did you try unplugging the unit for a few minutes?


----------



## etexlady (Oct 22, 2007)

DVR is an R15-100. 

Software version appears to be 7D/0003/121C/01/0109.

I've tried pressing the red button several times. The tv has been unplugged for about five minutes and when I plugged it back in the same blue screen comes up stating it is downloading software at 0% complete.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Moving this to the SD DVR forum.


----------



## graygmc (Jun 30, 2008)

etexlady said:


> This morning my television was taken over by a download of new software. Only, the download never starts. After a few minutes I get the message that the download failed and to try again by pressing the red button. I have no access to any programming on this television during this process. I guess I'll have to call customer service to remedy the problem. Pressing the red button doesn't do it. Glad this didn't happen during the time that some program was on that I really wanted to watch.


Supposedly this is happening all across the country and only dealing with DVRs. Directv is aware of this and working on it right now. Mine hasnt worked in about 2 hours.


----------



## etexlady (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the update, graygmc. I'll just leave it alone and wait along with the rest of you.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Also being discussed here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143107

Nutshell, if you leave it alone it will eventually time out and return to normal programming.


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

Right now I am receiving a software download. It says it's #0290.... We'll see if I end up having any problems with it.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

phatmatt1215 said:


> Right now I am receiving a software download. It says it's #0290.... We'll see if I end up having any problems with it.


I got the same download for my HR 20-700.

Right in the middle of a hockey game !


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think there are other threads about the HR2x issues, and the R15 issue should be resolved by now, so I am closing this thread.


----------

